# Flying Lizards Get R8 LMS for 2013



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

So this is interesting news. Here's a team with a seriously long track record, championships, runs at Le Mans, operation as a factory team for Porsche. Just how far behind them Audi gets remains to be seen but this is really interesting.

Begin press release from Audi:



> Audi R8 LMS picked by Flying Lizard Motorsports for TUDOR United SportsCar Championship
> 
> Flying Lizard purchase two Audi R8 LMS customer race cars to contest the full inaugural season of the TUDOR United SportsCar Championship
> Audi Sport customer racing and Flying Lizard partner to campaign with two Audi R8 LMS race cars that will compete in the GTD-Class of the TUDOR United SportsCar Championship.
> ...


----------

